# Help needed to rescind contract!



## worknout777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello-

   My husband and I got caught up in the presentation of trading our already 2 owned Hilton properties (1 bought developer and 1 bought resale) to trade up to an every year 7000 point contract with low maintenance fees.  Normally I would be never buy from the developer but figured it wasn't a horrible deal.  We decided later we shouldn't have done it.  Anyhow, we have 10 days to cancel and my husband misplaced the contract!! We have been traveling for a few weeks and tomorrow is our last day we can rescind.  Called Hilton but they kept transferring us and eventually went to voicemail.  We purchased the contract at the Parc Soleil for Las Vegas. Does anyone have the cancellation address?  Also any suggestions on retrieving our contract number?  I'm going to call again today and not mention canceling and see if we can get it.  Otherwise we are going to be stuck in a 30k contract! Yikes!

Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2015)

I can't help much other than give moral support. For $30,000 I know I could do a pretty thorough search for a contract. Absent that, perhaps (perish the thought) the salesweasel might have a contract number in his files if you happened to save a business card.

Good Luck!

Jim


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 21, 2015)

I would use all the information below

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/contact/

And send notifications in as many ways as possible. Since you lost your contract, you probably need to create some type of generic statement of desire to cancel. 

Send certified letters with return reciept letters to every HGVC address you can, from member services to the locatino you bought and then some. 

Call and ask for the address of the HGVC legal department. Then ask for the corporate executive offices.  


Best of luck,


----------



## worknout777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you!  I called HGVC and they were able to give us the contract number.  I didn't want to mention cancellation so still trying to track down the address.  I did read how to cancel before the paperwork was lost and know it was an Orlando Office where you send the cancellation. 

  If anyone has a developer contract out of Parc Soleil can you post the address here?

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2015)

A quick Yellow Pages search in Orlando yielded this:

Hilton Grand Vacations Company/Corporate Offices
6355 Metrowest Blvd, 
Orlando, FL 32835

(407) 521-3100

It might be worth a phone call to ask if their 'sales processing' or some such department is there. There were a couple of other Orlando listings for HGVC that looked promising.

Jim


----------



## mtm65 (Aug 21, 2015)

This is the address we used successfully last August when we cancelled our contract for Ocean 22:

Ocean 22 Development, LLC
C/O Grand Vacation Services LLC
Attn: Jari Alvarez
6355 Metrowest Boulevard
Suite 180
Orlando, FL 32835

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 21, 2015)

mtm65 said:


> This is the address we used successfully last August when we cancelled our contract for Ocean 22:
> 
> Ocean 22 Development, LLC
> C/O Grand Vacation Services LLC
> ...



Might put "Attn: Jari Alvarez or current Rescissions representative"  

Lots of names can change in a year.


----------



## worknout777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks! I actually ended up sending it to the address that 2 other people had posted  deforges address as I found 2 oother people recently that bought at the same place and their contract stated to send their cancellation letter there.  Maybe to be on the safe side I'll send another to that address too.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2015)

Just 'Attn: 'Rescissions' oughtta do it. For Certified, someone has to sign for it, so It's unlikely to just hit the 'round file.'


----------

